# HOW much EO when blending EOs



## messywith4 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm making a blend of four EO's. My recipe calls for 36 oz of oils/butters.
When using the EO/Fragrance calculator -- I have to enter each EO separately -- do I use the amount of EACH EO per the calculator.

for instance, for Citronella, it calls for .63 oz for 36 oz of oils.  Do I use the entire .63 oz PLUS the other three EOs per the calculator?

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## busy bee beauty (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, normally with eo's it's safe at 3% in total, but some oils do have to be lower so total eo's for 36 oz would be 1.08 oz.


----------



## lsg (Jun 25, 2013)

When making a blend I divide the total amount into parts. Some essential oils are very strong, such as peppermint. I would probably use 1 part peppermint. For a recipe with 1 part peppermint, 2 parts spearmint and 3 parts lavender, you would add the parts for 6 parts. For 1 ounce  of essential oils divide 1 by 6 to get .16666 or rounding up .17 oz. The amount of oils would be peppermint-.17 oz, spearmint .34 oz and lavender .51 oz


----------



## messywith4 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks!  I took the EO that I wanted to be stronger, and measured a little over .50 on that, then added the three additional EOs, one at a time, until I got to the 1.08 oz for the amount of oils I had in my batch.  The last three EO's were approx. .18 oz each.  It's still sitting in the other room wrapped in a box, then a towel.  I'll unmold it later today to see how it turned out!

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## rmljr (Oct 4, 2013)

As all soap ingredients are weight measures are the EO's also weight measures even though in small quanitities they are sold in volume?   Does one use an eye droper to transport such small quantities?  And what is used to measure such a small quantity if it is NOT a measure of weight.  If it is a weight measure then the scale will work.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 4, 2013)

I measure everything by weight.


----------



## Paintguru (Oct 4, 2013)

rmljr said:


> As all soap ingredients are weight measures are the EO's also weight measures even though in small quanitities they are sold in volume?   Does one use an eye droper to transport such small quantities?  And what is used to measure such a small quantity if it is NOT a measure of weight.  If it is a weight measure then the scale will work.



Measure in grams.


----------

